# Stinky Poo



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Obi has had his bits chopped. It's a week now and he just couldn't leave his wound alone so he is wearing the collar of shame. Lots of walks now but frustratingly for him only on the lead... But he is starting to get abit ripe... He has always tended to need more frequent dousing. How long after the snip before I can give him a spruce up?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I would say you could now, as long as your gentle around his sore area and make sure he is properly dry and clean before he goes getting dirty in the garden.
There are also fresh sprays you can get if your not confident in bathing him x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Does he have stitches, staples or glue in his wound?
Do you have to see the vet again at day 10? 
If so, I'd personally leave it until the vet has signed him off.
But then again I have girl dogs, so what would I know


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Decided to leave it until vet signed him off. He is now a fresh smelling poo!


----------

